# Jigging Master poles put to the test!!



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

:fishing:


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Very cool video . That dude's hair has got to go though !


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

Looks like he snagged it then put the lure in the fishes mouth, funny.

When you catch fish that big who cares what your hair looks like


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)




----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great videos. Awesome fish. Great soundtrack in the first one.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Whoa, Taiwanese guy slams the spinning reel: he said that no way in heck can a person using a spinner land a big fish faster than a conventional, and then proves it! He's standing there for a photo op while the guy with the spinner's still pulling


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

*More Jigging action*


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

AtlantaKing said:


> Whoa, Taiwanese guy slams the spinning reel: he said that no way in heck can a person using a spinner land a big fish faster than a conventional, and then proves it! He's standing there for a photo op while the guy with the spinner's still pulling


I've got a few buddies that slam big bottom fish off of Carolina using spinning gear all the time ! I'll dig up some vids of my buddy Arlen .:fishing:


----------

